#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Guidelines for Settling down in Australia for the first few weeks

## nitika.arora

The first few days you spend in Australia will probably be busy and emotional. There will be many things to do to prepare yourself before your studies commence, such as finding permanent accommodation and enrolling in classes. You may begin to feel the strain of being away from your family, friends and the familiar sights of home. To help you cope with this hectic period, it is important to be aware of what you should do and who can help you.

Start by exploring the city and working out where places such as your campus, local supermarkets and public transport points are in relation to where you live. You may also like to buy a local paper for ideas on what kind of community, sporting or cultural clubs are in your area. Joining clubs is a great way to meet new friends and become part of the community. Advertisements for community events, such as concerts or markets, will also be in the newspaper.

Courtesy : Australian Education International





  Similar Threads: Australia Travel - Introducing Australia - Why to go Australia on a Holiday Moving to Australia - Migrate to Australia - Guidelines to move to australia Work & Study in Australia - Working while studying in Australia Guidelines Guidelines for students  to find permanent accommodation in Australia Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia

----------

